

Anonymous India strikes again against corruption - unixroot
http://www.thehackernews.com/2011/06/anonymous-india-opindia-strikes-again.html

======
Cherian_Abraham
What has army website takedown got anything to do with the fight against
corruption??

Can we please get beyond the script kiddie phase and actually start bringing
to light some of the deeply corrupt politicians and bureaucrats ala Wikileaks
style?

Even that I am not hopeful about. Corruption is so pervasive in India that
Indians glaze over them except when something of the scale of 2G Scam hits.
Accusations fly back and forth, and then its relegated to Page 10 and everyone
moves on. Judiciary, Legislature, there is hardly any aspect that remains
untarnished.

There is a moral tug of war today waged for the heart of India, a tug of war
between Technology and Transparency against corruption. Once that is won,
there still remains a task of punishing the offenders and ensuring the
frameworks are in place to prevent it from happening. Neither the Legislature,
nor the Judiciary is vested enough to ensure that.

~~~
jbooth
There's currently a big thing going on in India with some anti-corruption
protests led by some Yogi. I think they're trying to express solidarity.

~~~
Cherian_Abraham
Dont get me started on him. The guy has about 300 million in networth which
are all charitable donations. Are you telling me that HE cares about
corruption?

He is an opportunistic god peddler who wants to turn this circus in to an
attempt at politics and further power play. Some people can see through his
shell game, but in the end this wouldnt have solved anything for the country.

~~~
jbooth
I'm not local and the depth of my knowledge on the situation is "some Yogi".

But I'm inclined to think some action is better than no action, when it comes
to fixing things.

~~~
mattdeboard
"some action is better than no action, when it comes to fixing things"

So, as a (presumably) professional coder, you believe this? I'm inclined to
STRONGLY disagree. There's a time for decisiveness of action , sure, but it
usually follows once you've established a strategy. "Some act is better than
no act" is false without lots of caveats.

~~~
jbooth
A) "inclined to think"

B) politics != programming

C) Think you could write out the caveats for me? If you do it quick I can
still edit them into my original post. Thanks.

------
ajays
I can understand their passion, but I think it is misplaced. This is like
ringing the doorbell of some prominent person and running away; yeah, you'll
cause him some loss of sleep, but in the end, it changes nothing.

You know what could change things? Here's one idea. A lot of corruption
happens in pushing files (as in, paper files) in the bureaucracy. What if you
could come up with a secure, Wiki-like system where files were bits instead of
atoms; each change, each access, each transfer, each signature was tracked
(just like in Wikipedia); and using a web interface, a citizen could keep
track of his/her file. Couple this with a secure biometric-based system which
allowed fine-grained control on who has access to the file.

The scourge of corruption in India is nourished by the dark bureaucracy of
UDCs, LDCs and myriad clerks whose sole purpose is to shuffle files around.
Get rid of them and shine some light there.

Any "hackers" willing to take up this challenge?

------
jijoy
This is going too far . Out of control I think.Attacking Army website had
nothing to do with corruption. This will be treated as war on cyber assets and
will act as counter productive to support to wikileaks or sony victims

